# Plant I.D please



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i got about 5-6 stems of these and they like to sprout new stems near the top of each stem pretty quickly. can someone tell me the name of the plant? and how to trim it? or is it best to just leave the new sprouts near the top of the stem as it is?. thanks in advance and sorry for the crappy quality pic.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Is it not java fern.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry i should be more clear, the stem plant in the front with curly'ish needles.
the backround plant is java fern


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like some sorta Egeria. Densa or Najas. You can just trim off the shoots or the tips and replant them. I had one of them before and it seemed to grow better unplanted, and grew like crazy.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Elodia/Egeria densa/Anachris


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

it looks alot like elodia. im gonna say mystery solved.
thanks for your help guys/gals


----------

